# BING. Anyone using this new search engine?



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

My wife likes it, says its faster than google. Hmmm. I do like the mouse-over line on the right side that shows a clip of the website the URL goes to for each listing. 

www.bing.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f101/bing-local-list-your-business-59704/


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw that post as I try to do searches before I post a question. However, that thread was talking about Bing - Local and I am looking for info on Bing itself.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do now!!!

Until the Novelty wears off, and then it is back to Google!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Google Squared is out now too. I find it very very odd and not all that helpful in any way. I haven't messed with Bing yet.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*I like how it displays related searches on the left*

One feature I like is the way related searches are displayed. I tend to search for some rather sophisticated technology topics. Sometimes testing all the variables is a challenge and this has been helpful, which I do admit I then readily also type into Google to see their results.
Brian


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

MOTB said:


> One feature I like is the way related searches are displayed. I tend to search for some rather sophisticated technology topics. Sometimes testing all the variables is a challenge and this has been helpful, which I do admit I then readily also type into Google to see their results.
> Brian


Have you seen this?

If you do a google search and click on search options then wonder wheel, good way to sort info.

Bing looks pretty cool, I love the commercials!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Mike(VA) said:


> My wife likes it, says its faster than google. Hmmm. I do like the mouse-over line on the right side that shows a clip of the website the URL goes to for each listing.
> 
> www.bing.com


I just tested it for relevancy on a few topicsa and the results were more related to my search query than Google Search.

I may have found a new friend to play with.

Ed


----------



## Vithar (Jul 3, 2009)

Some one on reddit built a blind compariosn page for bing, google, and yahoo. You type in your serch and then click the search result that you like best. It the results ended up something like Google: 43%, Bing: 32%, Yahoo: 25%.


----------



## WestCoastVinyl (Jun 5, 2009)

The interface is very Kool looking on Bing!


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

*I started with the one picture, and it just snowballed...*

Oof.


----------



## Bidity (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL, that's a really funny picture topfloor. 

I think bing is great. for a lot of searches, like travel and maps (they give you traffic instantly) it works much better then google.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried bing and didn't like it.


----------



## plumbingdr (May 15, 2009)

tried, but I rather like google.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is a site that lets you compare searches
http://bing-vs-google.com/

But its not Google!


----------



## neilkevins (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Mike....

Search engines speed depends upon the your query. If you use simple query it might be possible you get its result faster and for complex query it may little time.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

WTF...for some reason they want to send a pin for the account by SNAIL MAIL What a turnoff!


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

*B*ut *I*t is *N*ot *G*oogle (BING)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> WTF...for some reason they want to send a pin for the account by SNAIL MAIL What a turnoff!


don't worry about it. It will be alright. I got mine after nearly 3 weeks.:clap:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats frikin lame!


----------

